# Konfiguracja Jadra Dla procesora Core Solo

## nostromo2

Witam, zastanawia mnie mala sprawa, Mianowicie z jakimi ustawieniami konfigurowac jadro dla Procesora Intel Core Solo. Defaultowo wypisalo Pentium 4. Czy moze zmienic to na Pentium M ?. Chodzi o ustawienia w kodzie "Processor family". Za wszelkie sugestuie dziekuje i pozdrawiam. Nostromo

----------

## bartmarian

Pentium M chyba raczej nie, wg tego co jest napisane tutaj http://www.tomshardware.pl/cpu/20050525/pentium4-03.html, Pentium M to bardziej P III niż P IV

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## mbar

Pentium M jak najbardziej może być. Core Solo i Duo nie ma wiele wspólnego z P4 pod względem implementacji architektury.

----------

## bartmarian

czy PM ma obsluje np. sse3 ? bo o ile wiem PCore ma...

----------

## Raku

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> czy PM ma obsluje np. sse3 ? bo o ile wiem PCore ma...

 

nie obsługuje:

```
[raczkow@piglet ~]$ cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep -E "(model name|flags)"

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe up est tm2

```

----------

## bartmarian

skoro PM nie obsluguje sse3 to chyba trzeba zrobic cos zeby Twoj system to obslugiwal,

wg tego co jest na stronie http://tweak.pl/content/view/270/31/1/3/ PCore ma rowniez sse4,

to sobie pomyslalem ze chcialbys aby binarki rowniez wykozystywaly dodatkowe instrukcje procesora,

nie wiem czy gdy podasz w make.conf ze masz PM i dodasz

CFLAGS="... -msse -msse2 -msse3" bedzie ok (hmm -msse4 tez?)

----------

## nostromo2

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> skoro PM nie obsluguje sse3 to chyba trzeba zrobic cos zeby Twoj system to obslugiwal,
> 
> wg tego co jest na stronie http://tweak.pl/content/view/270/31/1/3/ PCore ma rowniez sse4,
> 
> to sobie pomyslalem ze chcialbys aby binarki rowniez wykozystywaly dodatkowe instrukcje procesora,
> ...

 

co chyba moj PCore nie obsluguje:

```

model name : Genuine Intel(R) CPU T1300 @ 1.66Ghz

flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx constant_tsc up pni monitor vmx est tm2 xtpr

```

no i wlasnie zblizone do PM mam racje ? sam juz nie wiem, ale wydaje mi sie rowniez ze flagi dla PM powinny byc ok. chociaz z drugiej strony defaultowo jak jajo robiwszy to byly dla P4. pozdrawiam[/code]

----------

## bartmarian

teraz nie mapietam gdzie to czytalem ale np w amd64x2 (takiego mam) sse3 nie nazywa sie sse3,

jezeli chcielibysmy je znalesc w "cat /proc/cpuinfo" - chyba ze cos zle pamietam - ale:

wg wiki http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSE3 sse3 wprowadzili w P4, to znaczylo by, ze w PCore wycieli ?,

nie sadze, a wg http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSE4 PCore ma i sse4, flagi sobie inaczej nazywaja ?

----------

## mbar

chyba ktoś tu nie doczytał, że sse3 = pni = prescott new instructions

----------

## bartmarian

o wlasnie  :Smile:  "pni" nie pamietam gdzie to czytalem... ale wracajac do tematu, gdybym mial PCore,

ktory ma sse3 i sse4 to wolal bym skompilowac binarki z ich obsluga, a w PM ww nie ma...

----------

## mbar

A wiesz chociaż, do czego służą instrukcje sse3 i sse4, czy po prostu chcesz je wcisnąć do kernela na zasadzie "mam większego"?

----------

## nostromo2

Przyznaje ze nie mam pojecia juz co wybrac. Zeczywisce Pni jest i ma 13 calkiem nowych instrukcji wiec co radzicie drodzy koledzy ?

----------

## mbar

Pentium M

----------

## nostromo2

Tak tez zrobie. Nie widzi mi sie przebudowanie calego systemu z flagami dla P4. Dziekuje za dyskuje. Mozna zamknac.

Pozdrawiam Nostromo

----------

